# error message



## baldy48 (Aug 17, 2012)

i use camfrog to tal;k to relatives all over the place but last night when i logged in it came up with( unknown server error) have all the normal ways to check but cannot find any rerason for it can anyone help please i am operating on windows7 on a desktop pc built in house at local pc shop


----------

